

Ask HN: Wrist pain from coding? - oldmanstan

I recently started pursuing coding seriously (after a year of an hour or two a week).<p>And, unfortunately, my right wrist hurts like hell now. It begins twenty minutes or so after I start typing. The pain shoots down from the bottom right of my right (face down palm) to the end of my pinky.<p>It's getting wicked painful.<p>Any tips?
======
CyberFonic
Sounds like "mouse hand" aka RSI / CTS !

Some suggestions:

1\. Learn keyboard short cuts, to reduce dependence on reaching for the mouse.

2\. Try trackball / different size mouse / tablet. I have a novel (i.e.
haven't seen it elsewhere solution) I use a Logitech trackball with the right
hand and a USB wheel mouse with the LED window tapped up with the left hand.
That way, I'm not making fine motor movements with the right hand whilst
clicking etc - which I do with the left hand. Found that taping up the window
on the bottom avoided getting interfering mouse movements.

3\. Check your posture, table height, screen position. In my experience most
chairs are too low, especially if you are 6' or over. Many notebook keyboards
are too cramped if you have largish fingers for extended typing. Get a full
size high quality keyboard for the bulk work.

4\. Take breaks :-)

------
rtra
STOP right now! I can't stress this enough. I had to stay away from computers
for 2 years because a a sudden pain that appeared on one night of development
and which i tried to ignore.

Read this book: [http://www.amazon.com/Pascarellis-Complete-Repetitive-
Strain...](http://www.amazon.com/Pascarellis-Complete-Repetitive-Strain-
Injury/dp/0471388432/ref=sr_1_1?s=gateway&ie=UTF8&qid=1285690220&sr=8-1)

------
_corbett
I use an anti-RSI application when this happens which auto-reminds me to take
breaks and notices when I cheat (monitoring keyboard and mouse activity). I
also _always_ use an external keyboard with nice keys and an external mouse
for long stretches on my laptop. I switched to mousing with my left hand
instead of right.

I learned dvorak, and some people swear by it, but it didn't change much. so,
I switched back.

~~~
rtra
In my experience, ergonomically-sound typing technique is somewhat independent
of the keyboard layout, specially if you're not a touch-typist.

It all boils down to watching your wrists. Don't rest your fingers on the home
row when you're reaching for distant keys. If your kb layout makes you abuse
the weaker fingers that may become a problem though.

------
codedivine
First identify whether the cause is a wrong posture and whether you have more
problems while handling keyboard or the mouse. I used to have problems while
using the mouse due to wrong posture.

~~~
junkbit
I definitely get pain from the mouse rather than typing.

Professional Quake players have names for the different styles of holding a
mouse. I believe mine is called The Claw, where my palm is a few inches above
the matt and I guide the mouse using finger tips on each side, like a bear
scraping across the desk.

I notice that when I have pain I have lapsed and my palm is flat on the desk
causing a v-shape between my hand and forearm and tension on the back of my
wrist.

~~~
rtra
Me too. After recovery my symptoms would re-appear whenever i used the mouse
for more than a few minutes. I began using a trackball on my left arm. It's
closer to the home row and now I have very good left-hand dexterity :-)

------
kls
Get a roll of toilet paper and put it under your wrist while you use you
mouse. It allows for spring due to the cardboard roll while still supporting
you wrist.

~~~
rtra
This may not be a very good idea. By supporting your wrist you will be
imobilizing your arm and straining the weaker wrist muscles. Try to avoid the
mouse. When you do have to use it, try to maintain your wrist in the neutral
position and move your forearm instead, as you'll be using the stronger
muscles of your arm and shoulder:
[http://content.revolutionhealth.com/contentimages/h9991464_0...](http://content.revolutionhealth.com/contentimages/h9991464_001.jpg)

~~~
kls
You are not immobilizing the wrist rather you are supporting it so it does not
carry the weight of your arm. The roll acts as a spring and roller, therefore
gives you full range.

------
schn
I find it helpful to put a pillow under each arm, which will raise your
wrists, without the constant effort / remembering to hold your elbows up.

------
andrewtbham
google the term ergonomics and computer... you'll find links like this..

<http://ergonomics.about.com/od/office/ss/computer_setup.htm>

------
jgamman
i use the MS split ergo keyboard and mouse - worked a treat for me. you need
to be a touch typist though.

